# Outlook 2011 for Mac on OS X Lion crashes when opening some emails



## bijuprabha (Sep 18, 2011)

Outlook 2011 for Mac on OS X Lion crashes when opening some emails in new window but these emails can be read in the preveiew pane. Any Idea what's wrong with Outlook? The error report data is as follows (first few lines)

Process: Microsoft Outlook [776]
Path: /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Microsoft Outlook.app/Contents/MacOS/Microsoft Outlook
Identifier: com.microsoft.Outlook
Version: 14.1.2 (14.1.2)
Build Info: Unknown-110505~0
Code Type: X86 (Native)
Parent Process: launchd [135]

Date/Time: 2011-09-13 16:44:59.296 +0400
OS Version: Mac OS X 10.7.1 (11B26)
Report Version: 9

Interval Since Last Report: 213307 sec
Crashes Since Last Report: 5
Per-App Interval Since Last Report: 249423 sec
Per-App Crashes Since Last Report: 1
Anonymous UUID: DF94558B-EB89-47E6-B335-43D482EB9DB4

Crashed Thread: 0 Dispatch queue: com.apple.main-thread

Exception Type: EXC_BAD_ACCESS (SIGBUS)
Exception Codes: KERN_PROTECTION_FAILURE at 0x0000000000000014

VM Regions Near 0x14:
--> __PAGEZERO 0000000000000000-0000000000001000 [ 4K] ---/--- SM=NUL /Applications/Microsoft Office 2011/Microsoft Outlook.app/Contents/MacOS/Microsoft Outlook
 VM_ALLOCATE 0000000000001000-00000000000d0000 [ 828K] ---/--- SM=NUL 

Application Specific Information:
objc[776]: garbage collection is OFF

Thread 0 Crashed:: Dispatch queue: com.apple.main-thread
0 com.apple.WebCore 0x908fd114 WebCore::CSSStyleSelector::loadPendingImages() + 124
1 com.apple.WebCore 0x908eaedb WebCore::CSSStyleSelector::styleForElement(WebCore::Element*, WebCore::RenderStyle*, bool, bool, bool) + 6789
2 com.apple.WebCore 0x908d21d7 WebCore::Node::styleForRenderer() + 97
3 com.apple.WebCore 0x908d1ff4 WebCore::NodeRendererFactory::createRendererAndStyle() + 46
4 com.apple.WebCore 0x908d1e6d WebCore::NodeRendererFactory::createRendererIfNeeded() + 45
5 com.apple.WebCore 0x908d1d73 WebCore::Node::createRendererIfNeeded() + 33


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Well, the crash looks to be the app's fault There could be some kind of formatting in the email that Outlook isn't liking. Ask the sender to resend it as plain text.


----------

